# Report: Holden "Pontiac G8 Edition" Commodore Proves Popular in Australia



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

Several months ago GM's Australian Holden division announced that it would offer a special edition of the Commodore, dressed up to look like the Pontiac G8. Called the Holden VE Commodore SS V-Series Special Edition, the new model looks mostly identical to the Pontiac model (itself based on the Commodore), except for the absence of any Pontiac badging.

The model has been such a huge success, that Holden has now said it will continue to offer the package indefinitely. Retailing for $1,000 Australian premium ($923 U.S.), dealerships are even ordering stockiles of Pontiac badges so Aussie gearheads can more accurately replicate the G8.

Sadly, the Aussie's enthusiasm for the car isn't shared by American consumers, or at least not by the execs at General Motors, who killed off the Pontiac brand shortly after it began to offer the G8 – arguably the best product from the company in 30 years.

More: *Report: Holden "Pontiac G8 Edition" Commodore Proves Popular in Australia* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

No one said GM made smart decisions.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:rofl: The painful, painful truth. Good for the Aussies!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

... I wonder what it would cost to import one


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, I hate them


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder what the economy is like over there. I wouldn't mind moving there and getting good cars would be an added bonus.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I think The Outback Restaurants are hanging pictures of that car in their restaurants beside the boomerangs.


----------



## vhsle5ltr (Jan 24, 2010)

*HA Funny, NOT*



GTO JUDGE said:


> I think The Outback Restaurants are hanging pictures of that car in their restaurants beside the boomerangs.


Yeah because we all live in the outback, ride Kangaroos and throw boomerangs!

That reminds me, i must come to your place to see that photo of Jethrow holding that dead squirrel you told me about, taking pride of place on the wall in your kitchen.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

you do know that Outback is a restaurant in the States, right...do you also know you very first post took a shot at the Moderator???...no one was saying anything negative about Australia...most everyone here loves Australia since you built the car we revere right here on this Forum...

Hopefully you'll stick around here and share some of your perspective with us "Jethros"......:cheers
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

vhsle5ltr said:


> Yeah because we all live in the outback, ride Kangaroos and throw boomerangs!
> 
> That reminds me, i must come to your place to see that photo of Jethrow holding that dead squirrel you told me about, taking pride of place on the wall in your kitchen.


Wow... It's obvious you guys don't have an Outback Restaurant in Aussie Land. Outback is one of the most popular chain restaurants here in the states, in fact its my favorite place to eat. The Alice Springs Chicken is GOOD!

Just so happens mate........ The restaurants are decorated with Aussie Motif. This includes many boomerangs hanging on the wall. There IS NOT however any pictures of Crocodile Dundee gracing the walls nor is there a large Kangaroo standing outside the establishments like the Wally the Moose at Wally World. There was NO JAB intended at Aussies and their way of life in fact, I am sure the "Outback" is safer than many streets here in the states. You have dingos we have the crypts and bloods.

So while my reference was perhaps hanging pictures of the Monaro and Commodore in Outback restaurants as part of the Aussie Motif as they are successful cars it was a STAB at GM's failure NOT to market those cars here in the states perhaps saving Pontiac from the morgue. 

But since you were trolling this site as a non member and came across a post you felt was a dig at you or the Aussies in general, you decided to join in to make a fool of yourself. 

Like Elaine Benes once said.. "The Dingo ate yo baby." 

BTW Jethro Bodine graduated from the 6th grade. He's a Hollywood Mogul when hes not double knot seven scubba diving in the cement pond. 
Ever eat squirrel? Its almost as good as eating opossum. 

Capish?


----------



## vhsle5ltr (Jan 24, 2010)

*Making a fool of myself*



GTO JUDGE said:


> Wow... It's obvious you guys don't have an Outback Restaurant in Aussie Land. Outback is one of the most popular chain restaurants here in the states, in fact its my favorite place to eat. The Alice Springs Chicken is GOOD!
> 
> Just so happens mate........ The restaurants are decorated with Aussie Motif. This includes many boomerangs hanging on the wall. There IS NOT however any pictures of Crocodile Dundee gracing the walls nor is there a large Kangaroo standing outside the establishments like the Wally the Moose at Wally World. There was NO JAB intended at Aussies and their way of life in fact, I am sure the "Outback" is safer than many streets here in the states. You have dingos we have the crypts and bloods.
> 
> ...


Ever heard of Sarcasm?

We call people like you over hear "suckers" and there is one born every minute!

There was no offence taken by your posts, i thought yours and others were humorous! 

It's funny how stereotypes are taken so seriously when a comment is made. 

I did feel compelled to join to get in on the act!


----------



## vhsle5ltr (Jan 24, 2010)

*Ha Ha!*



silversport said:


> you do know that Outback is a restaurant in the States, right...do you also know you very first post took a shot at the Moderator???...no one was saying anything negative about Australia...most everyone here loves Australia since you built the car we revere right here on this Forum...
> 
> Hopefully you'll stick around here and share some of your perspective with us "Jethros"......:cheers
> Bill


Keen to stick around and get some perspective from you guys.


----------



## vhsle5ltr (Jan 24, 2010)

*G8*



silversport said:


> you do know that Outback is a restaurant in the States, right...do you also know you very first post took a shot at the Moderator???...no one was saying anything negative about Australia...most everyone here loves Australia since you built the car we revere right here on this Forum...
> 
> Hopefully you'll stick around here and share some of your perspective with us "Jethros"......:cheers
> Bill


It's a pity you guys aren't getting the G8 in any substantial numbers as they are a much better car than the GTO. They have real IRS not some borrowed Datsun rear end from the seventies!

You can get the Standard SS second hand in Australia at the moment for around $35K versus $50 odd K for the new ones.

You guys are much luckier than us in some respects. We designed and built the Camaro as it is based on the same architecture as the VE (G8), and you can get it and we can't, (Yet!). I know i'd prefer the Camaro over a Commodore.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

vhsle5ltr said:


> It's a pity you guys aren't getting the G8 in any substantial numbers as they are a much better car than the GTO. They have real IRS not some borrowed Datsun rear end from the seventies!
> 
> You can get the Standard SS second hand in Australia at the moment for around $35K versus $50 odd K for the new ones.
> 
> You guys are much luckier than us in some respects. We designed and built the Camaro as it is based on the same architecture as the VE (G8), and you can get it and we can't, (Yet!). I know i'd prefer the Camaro over a Commodore.


:cheers

The G8 never had a chance here. The whole G named series cars was a mistake. G what?? The G8 came along too late


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Like Elaine Benes once said.. "The Dingo ate yo baby."


Ahhh, another Seinfeld fan:cheers, aye mate...:lol:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

vhsle5ltr said:


> It's a pity you guys aren't getting the G8 in any substantial numbers as they are a much better car than the GTO. They have real IRS not some borrowed Datsun rear end from the seventies!
> 
> You can get the Standard SS second hand in Australia at the moment for around $35K versus $50 odd K for the new ones.
> 
> You guys are much luckier than us in some respects. We designed and built the Camaro as it is based on the same architecture as the VE (G8), and you can get it and we can't, (Yet!). I know i'd prefer the Camaro over a Commodore.



All I know is that I have a 2009 G8 GXP and the car has a great power plant (LS3) and great handling. The executives at GM should've listened to Bob Lutz and rebadged this car as a Chevy once the Pontiac badge was dumped (another dumbbell decision by GM). My 1967 GTO has better styling, but the G8 has more "juice" under the hood. The United States and Australia are good allies, let's leave it at that..........
:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> Ahhh, another Seinfeld fan:cheers, aye mate...:lol:


My favorite episode:


The pig-man! I saw a pig-man! He was just lying there and then he
woke up. He looked up at me and made this horrible sound

Kramer, what the hell are you talking about? 

I'm talking about the pigman, George. I went into the wrong room
and there he was.

Maybe he's just a guy with a nose like this. You know a lot of
people have a nose like this, they're not necessarily pig-men.

Believe me, Jerry, somewhere in this hospital the anguished oink
of pigman cries for help.

Look, I know what's going on. Oink, oink.
Look, you little quack, I know you had a half man
half pig holed up in that room, there. Now where is he?! Where is he?
Half-what?
You know what - bacon, sausage, (A LA PORKY PIG) A-deek-a-deek-a-
deek th-th-th-that's all folks.

Oh, the pig-man. They moved him down the hall.

So any word? Did you hear from the "pigman?"
No.

And he's not a pigman is he?
NO, he's not.. .He's just a fat little mental patient.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Did you find the place alright?

Mohel

Did I find it alright? I mean could you send me to a more
dangerous neighborhood? I'm dreading walking back to the subway,
someone shouldn't crack me over the head and steal my bag,
'accuse I'll be lying there on the street in this neighborhood
and people will spit on me and empty my pockets. I'll lie in the
gutter like a bum, like a dog, like a mutt, like an animal! God
forbid someone should help me or call an ambulance. No, that's
too much trouble to pick up a phone and press a few buttons. Ahh!

What's the point.



Do you feel alright?

Darling, you see where that glass is?
How that glass is near the edge of the table. You got the whole
table there to put the glass, why you chose the absolute edge, so
half the glass is hanging off the table, you breath and that
glass falls over, then you're gonna have broken glass on the
carpet, embedded in the carpet fibers, deep, deep in the shag,
broken glass, bits of broken glass that you never get out. you
can't get it out with a vacuum cleaner. Even on your hands and
knees with a magnifying glass, you can't get all the pieces, and
then you think you got it all and two years later, you're walkin'
barefoot and you step on a piece of broken glass and you kill
yourself, is that what you want? I don't think you want that, is
it? .. Do you?



He's very highly recommended.


The mohel is twitching.

Mohel

Who's holding the baby? Hello! Who is holding the baby?!?
Who is holding the baby?
Okay. you sit here. Bring out the baby. Bring out the baby. I
need the baby!
KRAMER

I can't let you do this. I can't let you do this!

PEOPLE GRAB HIM, TRYING TO PRY THE BABY AWAY FROM HIM. THERE IS

A STRUGGLE.

Let go of the baby! Kramer!

KRAMER

No! No! I won't!

THEY FINALLY YANK THE BABY AWAY FROM THE DISTRAUGHT KRAMER.

MOHEL
People compose yourselves. (SHOUTING AS STRUGGLE CONTINUES) This
is a bris. We are performing a bris here, not a burlesque show.
This is not a school play! This is not a baggy pants farce! This
is a bris. An ancient, sacred ceremony, symbolizing the covenant
between God and Abraham... or something.
THE MOHEL OPENS HIS BAG AND HIS INSTRUMENTS FALL OUT.
Damn.

PEOPLE REACH IN TO HELP.
No! Don't touch anything! Don't touch a thing! Away!
(MUTTERING).. I coulda been a kosher butcher like my brother. The
money's good. There's a union, with benefits. And, cows have no
families. You make a mistake with a cow, you move on with your
life... Anyway.

HE HOLDS UP THE 'INSTRUMENT'. HE TWITCHES. HIS HAND TREMBLES. 

NERVOUS JERRY AS THE MOHEL RAISES THE INSTRUMENT AS HE BRINGS THE INSTRUMENT DOWN.

CROWD SCREAMING.

Jerry
Hurry up George! Step on it!
George
Alright, alright!
Jerry
That damn Mohel - he circumcised my finger! The mohel circumcised
my finger!

IN THE HOSPITAL:

Well if it isn't Shakey the Mohel! You did a hell of a
circumcision there pal. But it's not supposed to be a finger.

MOHEL
It was your fault! You flinched!

Jerry
Who made you a mohel? Whadya, get your degree from a matchbook?
MOHEL

(HE MAKES A SUDDEN MOVEMENT) See! See! He flinched again!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> BTW Jethro Bodine graduated from the 6th grade.


I believe Jetho's exact word was something like *gra-ge-ated* or however one would spell that.......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I think so...... I dun gra ge ated from the 6th grade. He was always jealous of Dash Riprock.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

HP11 said:


> I believe Jetho's exact word was something like *gra-ge-ated* or however one would spell that.......



Yeah and Jethro always wanted to be a Double Nought spy or an actor like Dash Riprock.


----------



## GTO 06 (Feb 4, 2008)

hopefuly the Holden co. can keep the G8 look alike alive long enough till GM can get it's head out of it's butt and bring back pontiac,,G8. GTO. Firebird / TA


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

Love the attitude of the Aussies when it comes to buying Cars. Was on the Holden website a while back. When you viewed the engine options for most of the cars it apperared they offered Multiple 8 Cylinder options on each car for most models (ls1, ls2, ls3 etc,). They love thier V8's and are horpower crazy!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Foxman said:


> Love the attitude of the Aussies when it comes to buying Cars. Was on the Holden website a while back. When you viewed the engine options for most of the cars it apperared they offered Multiple 8 Cylinder options on each car for most models (ls1, ls2, ls3 etc,). They love thier V8's and are horpower crazy!


:agree

Something that most Americans lost.


----------

